# Green crud on brass on knife?



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking through my knives yesterday and noticed green crud (corrosion?) on the brass of some. They were in leather sheaths- did this cause the problem? What can I use to clean it off and prevent it from returning?
Tried Googling it but as usual, no help. 

Tim


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Verdigris - a.k.a. *that crusty green stuff*. While it adds character, it also leaves unsightly pits in the metal. Verdigris could be either copper acetate, copper sulfate, or copper chloride. It commonly is caused by the tannins in treated leather reacting with copper (or the copper in brass & bronze alloys).

Fill an ALUMINUM bowl with 1/2 cup baking soda dissolved in 4 cups HOT water.

Dip the corroded pieces in the bath and let them sit for a few minutes. Due to toxicity, keep your hands out of the bath, use a string or wooden skewers to manipulate the pieces.

Repeat until the corrosion is gone. You may have to replenish the bath if the verdigris is extensive.

Rinse the brass thoroughly with hot water and dry it with a clean cotton rag.

Apply oil or other presrvative


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

perhaps it's a good idea to not store blades in leather for the lorn term. Using a dry muslin cotton wrap would be better?


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Blob. :2thumb: Went to the basement and scrounged through some old pots and pans and found an aluminum pot. I'll give it a try later today. And I'll store the knives seperate from the sheath. :beercheer:

Tim


----------

